# I want to Make a database of my "Watched" movies.



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

Allow me to preface this question with a back story so you, as a reader, do not think I’m a neurotic freak. I’m incredibly organized, and love lists. I find them rather fascinating for some reason. Don’t judge me, please. Now on to the mean and potato, I like to keep a spreadsheet of the movies that I watch followed by the date watched, and a star system. One star either means the movie was terrible, or I could not finish the feature. Two stars means I was not pleased watching the movie, or it just was a poor film. Next, three stars is I liked the movie, but it wasn’t special! Continuing on, four stars represents I enjoyed the movie and probably would watch it again. Concluding, five stars represents that the film is a favorite and would certainly watch the film again! I would like to make a database of the movies while adding the genre so I could easily find the movies and also add in movies I would like to see as I see them advertised. How would one go about constructing this? Any tips?

Thanks for your time!


PS: I was not exactly sure where to post such a topic, but it seemed feasible to place it in this location.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

It depends a bit on how fancy you would like it to be. I'm a big fan of K.I.S.S. (keep it simple stupid - nothing personal), so my suggestion would be a extended excel sheet.

If later on you would like to change it into a real database allmost all, if not all, can import an excel sheet.

PS. Nothing wrong with lists!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

there are apps for tablets and smart phones that will do what you want. also there may be browser addons that does the same. I would suggest doing a search if that might work for you. 

otherwise, just create a spreadsheet with different worksheets that can be used for the different features. for example one worksheet for your current movies and another for future movies. libraoffice or open office has a free spreadsheet software. In addition the spreadsheet can be saved in google docs and you will be able to access it on different computers and devices.


----------

